#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Onderzoeker: De dood is niet het einde van je essentie / bewustzijn / ziel.

## Revisor

*Sterveling*

*Cardioloog Pim van Lommel: Er is geen leven na de dood, maar wel continuteit van bewustzijn*

 Pim van LommelBeeld Stephan Vanfleteren

De mensen met bijna-doodervaringen noemt hij zijn grootste leermeesters. Cardioloog Pim van Lommel (79) is ervan overtuigd dat de dood niet het einde is van wie je bent, van je essentie. We zullen er nooit achter komen waar bewustzijn vandaan komt.

*Fokke Obbema* 29 december 2022, 10:20

Zijn leven zou er geheel anders uit hebben gezien, wanneer hij in 1986, op 43-jarige leeftijd, niet een boekje had gelezen met de titel: _Terugkeer uit de dood_. De Amerikaanse psychiater George Ritchie verhaalt daarin over zijn dubbele longontsteking in zijn studententijd. In het ziekenhuis was Ritchie doodverklaard en hij kreeg al een laken over zich heen, tot een verpleger op de valreep een adrenaline-injectie in het hart voorstelde. Na negen minuten kwam hij alsnog terug uit de dood. In zijn boek verhaalt Ritchie gedetailleerd over de spectaculaire reis die hij in die negen minuten door tijd en ruimte maakte.

Cardioloog Pim van Lommel is diep onder de indruk en moet terugdenken aan een gebeurtenis uit 1969. Als cardioloog in opleiding is hij dan aanwezig bij een van de eerste, geslaagde Nederlandse reanimaties na een hartstilstand. De aanwezige medici feliciteren elkaar, maar de patint blijkt diep teleurgesteld. De man vertelt over een tunnel, kleuren, een prachtig landschap  de term bestond nog niet, maar hij heeft een bijna-doodervaring (BDE) gehad. Van Lommel: Ik was dat nooit vergeten, maar had er nooit wat mee gedaan.

Ritchies verhaal brengt hem wel in beweging. Hoe vaak komen zulke ervaringen voor, wat is hun inhoud en hoe vallen ze te duiden, vormen voor hem de kernvragen. Een eerste verkenning onder vijftig patinten levert meteen al twaalf verhalen op: Niet alleen verbaasde het me dat het er zo veel waren, maar ook hun inhoud raakte me. Uiteindelijk resulteert zijn onderzoek, begonnen in 1986, in een publicatie in _The Lancet_ in 2001. Centrale bevinding: op een groep van 344 patinten die reanimatie na een hartstilstand overleven, heeft een op de vijf patinten een bijna-doodervaring ervaren. Dankzij het wereldberoemde tijdschrift is Van Lommel even wereldnieuws.

Zijn persoonlijke opvattingen over zijn vak, de wetenschap, maar ook over leven en dood zijn gaan kantelen door toedoen van zijn BDE-onderzoek. Opgegroeid in een seculier Goois gezin (een bevoorrecht, intellectueel milieu) waarin de dood als het einde van alles werd gezien, ziet hij zich door de verhalen van zijn patinten (mijn leermeesters) gedwongen fundamentele opvattingen te herzien.

In 2003, op 60-jarige leeftijd, gaat hij met vervroegd pensioen voor het schrijven van zijn boek _Eindeloos bewustzijn_. Dat is inmiddels in elf talen vertaald en 350 duizend exemplaren zijn verkocht. Als 79-jarige maakt hij in zijn statige herenhuis in het Gelderse Velp nog altijd werkdagen van twee tot zes uur, omdat BDE-vragen en -getuigenissen op hem af blijven komen. Ik ga ermee door omdat ik het belangrijk vind dat dit verhaal wordt verteld. Het levert een andere kijk op ons bestaan op. 
*
Wat fascineerde u zo in bijna-doodervaringen?*

Wetenschappelijk prikkelden ze mijn nieuwsgierigheid, omdat ze ingingen tegen wat ik had geleerd, namelijk dat bewustzijn het product is van de hersenen. Als dat zo zou zijn, dan zou je bij een hartstilstand geen herinneringen en ervaringen kunnen hebben, geen emoties, niet helder kunnen nadenken, kortom geen enkel bewustzijn kunnen ervaren. Want alles valt binnen twintig seconden weg: de bloedstroom, iedere elektrische activiteit in de hersenen. De gangbare opvatting is dat elektrische activiteit een voorwaarde is voor bewustzijn. Maar het bijzondere is nu dat mensen die een BDE doormaken een veel helderder bewustzijn ervaren  ze kunnen wel een week doorpraten over wat ze in enkele minuten hartstilstand hebben meegemaakt.

Ook op menselijk vlak was ik gefascineerd. Patinten vertelden me hun verhalen met een grote intensiteit, ze voelden dat ik echt voor hen open stond. Inhoudelijk waren hun verhalen verschillend, maar er kwamen gemeenschappelijke elementen in terug, zoals het terugzien van hun hele leven, contact met overleden dierbaren, het buiten hun lichaam treden, euforische ervaringen van liefde, het wegvallen van tijd en ruimte, verleden en toekomst doorzien.

*Uw interesse voor bijna-doodervaringen riep ook weerstand en scepsis op.*

Van weerstand heb ik in de onderzoeksfase nauwelijks last gehad. Binnen mijn maatschap van cardiologen was niet iedereen er gelukkig mee, maar het vormde geen bron van spanning. Ik deed het in mijn eigen tijd. En bovendien: als je ergens vol met je hart mee bezig bent, maakt het toch niet uit dat sommigen problemen ermee hebben?

Van kritiek heb ik een enkele keer wakker gelegen. Bij onze publicatie in _The Lancet_ werd buiten mijn medeweten een commentaar van een wetenschapper geplaatst die beweerde dat onze bevindingen ook weleens door hallucinaties of zuurstoftekort in de hersenen zouden kunnen worden verklaard. Onjuist, ik was daar erg ongelukkig over. Maar in principe kan ik goed tegen kritiek. Wanneer hersenwetenschappers zich tegen mij keren, denk ik alleen maar: ze vallen de boodschapper aan.

*U gaat uit van het bestaan van een non-lokaal bewustzijn. Valt dat ooit te bewijzen?*

Het grote probleem van de huidige materialistische natuurwetenschap is dat alleen telt wat je kunt meten, falsifiren, repliceren. Maar wat jij voelt en denkt, je emoties en je gedachten, dat valt niet objectief aan te tonen. Zo valt het bewustzijn buiten het gangbare gezichtsveld, omdat het zich afspeelt in een andere dimensie dan de fysieke wereld. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het er niet is. Ik geloof in de postmaterialistische wetenschap waarin subjectieve ervaringen wel serieus worden genomen. In het bewustzijnsonderzoek van de laatste vijftien jaar zie je dat steeds belangrijker worden. Het verzet ertegen is ingegeven door angst. 
*
Waar zijn wetenschappers bang voor?*

Dat ze het hun hele leven fout hebben gehad. Het valt buiten hun denkkader dat het bewustzijn losstaat van het lichaam en dat er geen begin of einde aan is. Geven ze dat toe, dan wordt hun hele wereldbeeld op zijn kop gezet. De mens, en zeker de wetenschapper, wil graag vasthouden aan dogmas en concepten. Wat hem houvast in het bestaan geeft, wil hij absoluut niet kwijt. 
*
Gold dat niet ook voor u?*

Voor mij stond de nieuwsgierigheid voorop. Mijn definitie van wetenschap is: vragen stellen met een open geest. Vergeet de dogmas, vergeet de concepten, die leiden tot een tunnelvisie. Ik heb geen angst. Dat heeft ook te maken met het wegvallen van mijn angst voor de dood. Als die er niet meer is, heb je ook geen angst voor het leven. 
*
Hoe kijkt u dan naar de dood?*

Het is het einde van je lichaam, maar niet het einde van wie je bent, niet van je essentie, je bewustzijn. Vroeger dacht ik altijd: het is het einde van alles, want zo had ik het geleerd op school en tijdens mijn studie. Mijn nieuwe inzicht betekent dat ik ook geen angst heb voor het leven. Doodsangst is ook levensangst: de angst voor het onbekende, voor wat komen gaat, dat is weg. 
*
Voor u als cardioloog moet het een grote stap zijn geweest, het omarmen van een leven na de dood.*

Dat zeg ik ook niet, ik spreek over een bewustzijn na de dood. Leven is een biologisch principe en dat eindigt met de dood van het lichaam. Er is dus geen leven na de dood, maar er is wel sprake van continuteit van ons bewustzijn. 
*
Vanuit uw achtergrond blijft dat een grote stap.*

Dat klopt, dat was volledig nieuw, ik ben daar niet mee opgegroeid. Maar door mijn onderzoek is ook mijn belangstelling voor existentile vragen gegroeid. Ik heb een rondgang langs allerlei bronnen ondernomen. Met name wilde ik weten: als het bewustzijn geen product van de hersenen is, wat is het dan? 
*
Waar ging u te rade?*

De mensen met bijna-doodervaringen zijn mijn grootste leermeesters geweest. Zij hebben me op het pad gezet het als iets veel groters te zien, dankzij hun ervaringen met een verruimd bewustzijn. Als bij ons kanaal 1 openstaat, staan bij hen de kanalen 2, 3, 4 en 5 ook nog open. Zij kunnen allerlei extra informatie buiten hun zintuigen om ontvangen, ze hebben vaak een verhoogde intutie en zien soms dingen in de toekomst.

De notie dat bewustzijn niet-lokaal is, ben ik ook tegengekomen in de _Upanishads_, duizenden jaren oude hindoestische geschriften. Daarin kun je lezen dat er nooit een tijd was waarin de geest er niet was. Maar ik trof het ook aan bij Plato die het lichaam ziet als de tijdelijk drager van een onsterfelijke ziel. Of in de antroposofie van Rudolf Steiner, die het heeft over het Akasha-veld, waar verleden, heden en toekomst in zijn opgeslagen.

Elders op de wereld tref je mensen die leven met de vaste overtuiging dat het met de dood niet ophoudt, net zoals ze leven met hun voorvaderen met wie ze via een sjamaan contact hebben. Wij zijn dat in de westerse wereld verleerd. Mijn vrouw en ik hebben zulke mensen ontmoet in Tibet en in India. Daar is het veel geaccepteerder. Bij ons dreig je door een BDE een outcast te worden, in India word je ermee gefeliciteerd.

Die rondgang langs allerlei bronnen heeft me geholpen  het is steeds meer op zijn plaats gevallen. Het inzicht over een niet-lokaal bewustzijn is niets nieuws, zo is me duidelijk geworden, alleen zijn we het in dit deel van de wereld uit het oog verloren.

*Vloeit uw breken met de traditionele wetenschap ook voort uit uw gebrek aan angst voor de dood?*

Dat denk ik wel, ja. De visie op de dood bepaalt hoe we in het leven staan, schreef Dag Hammarskjld (voormalig secretaris-generaal van de Verenigde Naties, _red._) al. 
*
Wat betekent dat concreet?*

Van mensen met een BDE kun je leren dat het in het leven gaat om hoe we met elkaar omgaan, met de natuur, met dieren, met de aarde. En hoe belangrijk onvoorwaardelijke liefde en empathie voor jezelf zijn. Het leven draait dus niet om een mooi huis, een dure auto en vier keer per jaar op vakantie. Je leert dat alles met elkaar is verbonden en dat je bewustzijn deel uitmaakt van een groter geheel. Wat je een ander aandoet, komt bij jezelf terug, in positieve en in negatieve zin. 
*
Heeft u een andere kijk op God gekregen?*

Ik gebruik dat woord zelf niet, maar als mensen het gebruiken voor de allerhoogste staat van bewustzijn, kan ik ze wel volgen. Al gaat die staat ver voorbij ons voorstellingsvermogen. Maar mensen kunnen dat God noemen, dat begrijp ik wel. 
*
Dus de vraag of hij bestaat, beantwoordt u niet?*

Nee, maar ik ben er wel van overtuigd dat de hoogste vorm van bewustzijn bestaat. Er zijn gradaties van bewustzijn, hoe dat precies zit weet ik ook niet. De bron van het leven, het mysterie ervan, zullen we nooit kunnen begrijpen. Net zoals we er nooit achter komen waar bewustzijn vandaan komt. 
*
Dat is een stellige uitspraak.*

Dat gaat simpelweg onze mogelijkheden te boven. Zodra je het bewustzijn gaat onderzoeken, blijft ons bewustzijn de beperkende factor. Het is voor mij fundamenteel in het universum, de bron van alle materie, maar waar het vandaan komt? Daar kom je niet achter. Je kunt niet buiten en boven bewustzijn komen, want je zit erin. Mijn inzicht nu is dat het eindeloos is en de bron van alles.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...zijn~bae69151/

----------


## Bart.NL

Aannemende dat de wetenschap correct is, en dat bewustzijn voortkomt uit hersenactiviteit, dan is virtual reality een plausibele verklaring voor dit fenomeen, alsook voor geloofwaardige rencarnatie verhalen.

----------


## knuppeltje

Voor vele mensen is iets niet op rationele gronden te kunnen verklaren onleefbaar. Daarom hebben mensen het geloven uitgevonden.

----------


## Oiseau

De ziel is de kracht die leven geeft
We moeten het als mens doen met de informatie die we hebben en dat is, zo blijkt uit de Koran, maar weinig. De meeste kennis is bij Allah en dus verborgen voor de mens. Wat we weten, komt uit de bronnen van de Islam, de Koran en de overleveringen. De voormalige groot-mufti van de Al Azhar Universiteit, sheikh Mahmoud Shaltout, heeft er de volgende fatwa over uitgevaardigd:

De ziel is de kracht die leven geeft aan (levende) wezens  planten, dieren en mensen. Er bestaan geen exacte teksten die de aard van de ziel beschrijven. Het is, boven alles, een universeel feit dat aan de mens wordt overgelaten om te onderzoeken. Niettemin zijn de mensen op de hoogte gesteld, dat zij met hun beperkte kennis, nooit in staat zullen zijn om al zijn geheimen te ontrafelen.

Nafs en roeh
Er worden in de islamitische literatuur twee termen door elkaar gebruikt voor de ziel, namelijk nafs en roeh. De meerderheid van de islamitische soennitische geleerden is het erover eens dat deze termen in principe verwisselbaar zijn. Dit zou ook blijken uit meerdere overleveringen. Toch zijn er ook grote en duidelijke verschillen. Volgens de geleerde As-Suhaili is de roeh iets lichts en zachts, zoals lucht dat door het lichaam stroomt en zoals water door de nerven van een boom.

Hij verklaarde dat de roeh, die de engel in de foetus blaast, de nafs wordt zodra hij zich verenigt met het lichaam. Imam Al-Alusi voegt eraan toe dat de roeh voor het leven in het menselijke lichaam zorgt zolang het lichaam bestemd is om te leven.

De geleerden noemen ook nog een ander verschil. De nafs is het ego, het zelf, het lagere bewustzijn, de bron van de basisbehoeftes en basale emoties. Het wordt gezien als iets negatiefs, zwak of aards. Roeh daarentegen is de ziel of geest, de adem van God, en wordt als positief, sterk en hemels/goddelijk beschouwd.

Alle moslimfilosofen hebben zich met dit onderwerp bezig gehouden. De meest gedetailleerde en belangrijkste werken zijn van Al-Kindi, Al-Farabi, Ibn Sina en Ibn Rushd. Zij hebben zich bij het bestuderen van het onderwerp vooral gericht op wat de Griekse filosofen er over geschreven hebben. Ze beperken zich in hun werken met name tot de aardse ziel, de nafs. 

De nafs bestaat uit vier delen
De term nafs hebben de filosofen onderverdeeld in vier delen: het vegetatieve (plantaardige) deel van het levende wezen, het dierlijke of zintuiglijke deel, het rationele deel en tot slot ook de drie delen bij elkaar, wat ze de menselijke ziel noemen. Eigenlijk is het onduidelijk over welke ziel, of over welk deel men het heeft, als men het over de ziel heeft. We kunnen het alleen uit de context afleiden of het over n van de delen gaat, of over de menselijke ziel in zijn totaliteit.

Al-Farabi schrijft dat, ondanks het feit dat de ziel uit verschillende delen bestaat, de delen samen toch een eenheid vormen omdat ze samenwerken aan een ultiem en hoger doel, namelijk: geluk. Waar de vegetatieve ziel een bepaalde functie heeft, dient hij ook de belangen van de dierlijke ziel, die hoger staat in rang. Zonder voeding, groei en voortplanting kunnen de dierlijke krachten immers hun functie niet uitvoeren. En zo staan de dierlijke krachten van bewegen en het zintuiglijk ervaren weer ten dienste van de hogere intellectuele krachten. De externe zintuigen van horen, zien, voelen, ruiken en proeven vertalen de materie als het ware naar de interne zintuigen, te weten geheugen, verbeeldingskracht, intutie, intellect en verstand.

Vrije wil
We weten dat de ziel bestaat, zo verklaren de filosofen, omdat we kunnen waarnemen en omdat we beschikken over een vrije wil. Onze hersenen nemen niet zelf waar. Er zit niets in het stuk vlees dat wij onze hersenen noemen, dat beelden, geluiden, smaken, geuren en aanrakingen kan waarnemen, of dat bewustzijn of gevoel kan vormen. Toch zijn we wel in staat om waar te nemen. Wie of wat zorgt daar dan voor? De ogen brengen beelden in de hersenen voort. Een beeld in de hersenen duidt op de nood van enige vorm van inwendig oog om te kunnen zien. Dit inwendige oog, deze waarnemer, is de ziel. Tot zover de filosofische complexiteit. 

Er was er eens.
Er was er eens een tijd dat wij als mens niet bestonden. Dat wij niet eens genoemd werden. Daarna schiep Allah de mens uit een gemengd vocht om ons te beproeven. Allah gaf ons vervolgens ons gehoor, gezichtsvermogen en ons verstand (zie Koran 76:1-2, 32:9). Maar toen Allah ons dan eenmaal had geschapen, besloot Hij dat we voor eeuwig zouden blijven bestaan. We worden geboren, we leven, we sterven en we zullen weer opstaan op de Dag des Oordeels. 

https://qantara.nl/spiritualiteit/reis-van-de-ziel/

----------


## Revisor

> Aannemende dat de wetenschap correct is, en dat bewustzijn voortkomt uit hersenactiviteit, dan is virtual reality een plausibele verklaring voor dit fenomeen, alsook voor geloofwaardige rencarnatie verhalen.



De cardioloog zegt dus dat het niet klopt, bewustzijn is er zonder hersenactiviteit, zie rood gearceerde stuk.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De cardioloog zegt dus dat het niet klopt, bewustzijn is er zonder hersenactiviteit, zie rood gearceerde stuk.



Een cardioloog is geen neurowetenschapper. Hij baseert zijn idee op de BDE van een paar patienten. Als het bewustzijn los zou staan van de hersenen dan zou dat bewustzijn dus ook gemakkelijk kunnen wegzweven en zich nestelen in een ander brein. Dat is dus niet zo. Zonder zintuigen, zonder brein is er gn bewustzijn. Als het bewustzijn kan bestaan buiten de hersenen zou het zich ook kunnen nestelen in een lantaarnpaal of een fietsband. Wat is de meerwaarde van hersenen als het bewustzijn buiten de hersenen vrolijk doorgaat en onsterfelijk is? Dit is gewoon wensdenken en niet kunnen accpeteren dat we sterfelijk zijn. Als de hersenen er mee stoppen dan is er geen bewustzijn meer. 
.

----------


## Revisor

> Een cardioloog is geen neurowetenschapper. Hij baseert zijn idee op de BDE van een paar patienten. Als het bewustzijn los zou staan van de hersenen dan zou dat bewustzijn dus ook gemakkelijk kunnen wegzweven en zich nestelen in een ander brein. Dat is dus niet zo. Zonder zintuigen, zonder brein is er gn bewustzijn. Als het bewustzijn kan bestaan buiten de hersenen zou het zich ook kunnen nestelen in een lantaarnpaal of een fietsband. Wat is de meerwaarde van hersenen als het bewustzijn buiten de hersenen vrolijk doorgaat en onsterfelijk is? Dit is gewoon wensdenken en niet kunnen accpeteren dat we sterfelijk zijn. Als de hersenen er mee stoppen dan is er geen bewustzijn meer. 
> .


Je hoeft geen neurowetenschapper te zijn om te constateren dat er geen hersenactiviteit is. Dat doen apparaten. 

Zijn standpunt is dat bij geen hersenactiviteit mensen toch een BDE hebben. Zich dat kunnen herinneren etc... Maar voor herinneringen van de BDE heb je hersenactiviteit nodig, maar er was geen hersenactiviteit.

----------


## Bart.NL

> De cardioloog zegt dus dat het niet klopt, bewustzijn is er zonder hersenactiviteit, zie rood gearceerde stuk.


Het gaat erom hoe je hier naar kijkt. Er is voldoende bewijs dat bewustzijn in de hersenen zit (denk maar aan het effect van alcohol en drugs of dementie) en er is voldoende bewijs dat het niet zo is (denk aan rencarnatie verhalen).

Veel mensen kunnen moeilijk omgaan met dit soort tegenstrijdigheden. Iets klopt niet of ontbreekt aan beide verhalen. Ze willen vaak gelijk hebben dus bewijs van hun ongelijk willen ze vaak niet zien.

Er zijn miljarden mensen, maar er zijn slechts enkele duizenden geloofwaardige rencarnatie verhalen bekend. In de echte wereld gelden de wetten van de wetenschap mogelijk altijd. De knipogen die wij opmerken, kunnen dus betekenen dat deze wereld niet echt is maar bedacht.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het gaat erom hoe je hier naar kijkt. Er is voldoende bewijs dat bewustzijn in de hersenen zit (denk maar aan het effect van alcohol en drugs of dementie) en er is voldoende bewijs dat het niet zo is (denk aan rencarnatie verhalen).
> 
> Veel mensen kunnen moeilijk omgaan met dit soort tegenstrijdigheden. Iets klopt niet of ontbreekt aan beide verhalen. Ze willen vaak gelijk hebben dus bewijs van hun ongelijk willen ze vaak niet zien.
> 
> Er zijn miljarden mensen, maar er zijn slechts enkele duizenden geloofwaardige rencarnatie verhalen bekend. In de echte wereld gelden de wetten van de wetenschap mogelijk altijd. De knipogen die wij opmerken, kunnen dus betekenen dat deze wereld niet echt is maar bedacht.



Dat bewustzijn in het brein zit is wetenschappelijk bewezen. Het bewustzijn is, althans in theorie, meetbaar via activiteit in de hersenen. Buiten het brein is een bewustzijn niet meetbaar of aantoonbaar. Rencarnatie echter kan nooit bewezen worden. Zoals je zegt "verhalen". (Zo ook verhalen van mensen die met god gesproken hebben.) Als het bewustzijn los zou staan van het brein en zich na de dood zou kunnen verplaatsen naar een ander brein, rencarnatie, dan zou dat nimmer bewezen kunnen worden. Want bij het verlaten van het brein gaan de herinneringen niet mee, dus kan niemand herinnering hebben aan een vorig leven. Immers herinneringen zijn opgeslagen in het brein. Al zou dus rencarnatie bestaan, iets wat ik niet geloof, dan is het volstrekt kolder dat mensen zeggen herinneringen te hebben met een vorig leven. Dat is fysiek volstrekt uitgesloten. Zoals je zegt verhalen en gn bewijs. 



.

----------


## Revisor

> Het gaat erom hoe je hier naar kijkt. Er is voldoende bewijs dat bewustzijn in de hersenen zit (denk maar aan het effect van alcohol en drugs of dementie) en er is voldoende bewijs dat het niet zo is (denk aan rencarnatie verhalen).
> 
> Veel mensen kunnen moeilijk omgaan met dit soort tegenstrijdigheden. Iets klopt niet of ontbreekt aan beide verhalen. Ze willen vaak gelijk hebben dus bewijs van hun ongelijk willen ze vaak niet zien.
> 
> Er zijn miljarden mensen, maar er zijn slechts enkele duizenden geloofwaardige rencarnatie verhalen bekend. In de echte wereld gelden de wetten van de wetenschap mogelijk altijd. De knipogen die wij opmerken, kunnen dus betekenen dat deze wereld niet echt is maar bedacht.


Zelf zegt ie over bewustzijn:

_Er zijn gradaties van bewustzijn, hoe dat precies zit weet ik ook niet. De bron van het leven, het mysterie ervan, zullen we nooit kunnen begrijpen. Net zoals we er nooit achter komen waar bewustzijn vandaan komt.’_

Hij spreekt ook over een lokaal en een niet-lokaal bewustzijn. Een bewustzijn die vastzit aan ons lichaam c.q. afhankelijk is van onze hersenen en hij spreekt over een niet-lokaal bewustzijn.

Hij komt bij mij niet over als een persoon die pertinent zijn eigen gelijk wil doordrukken en zijn eventuele ongelijk niet wil en/of kan inzien. Hij komt over als een onderzoekende nieuwsgierige man die open staat voor andere meningen.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zelf zegt ie over bewustzijn:
> 
> _Er zijn gradaties van bewustzijn, hoe dat precies zit weet ik ook niet. De bron van het leven, het mysterie ervan, zullen we nooit kunnen begrijpen. Net zoals we er nooit achter komen waar bewustzijn vandaan komt._
> 
> Hij spreekt ook over een lokaal en een niet-lokaal bewustzijn. Een bewustzijn die vastzit aan ons lichaam c.q. afhankelijk is van onze hersenen en hij spreekt over een niet-lokaal bewustzijn.
> 
> Hij komt bij mij niet over als een persoon die pertinent zijn eigen gelijk wil doordrukken en zijn eventuele ongelijk niet wil en/of kan inzien. Hij komt over als een onderzoekende nieuwsgierige man die open staat voor andere meningen.


Ik bedoel te zeggen dat mensen moeilijk kunnen omgaan met tegenstellingen. Hij gaat voorbij aan het feit dat een overweldigende hoeveelheid wetenschappelijk onderzoek aantoont dat het bewustzijn in de hersenen zit.

Wetenschappelijk gezien is er geen mysterie. De wetenschap is duidelijk. Alleen heeft de wetenschap niet het laatste woord in deze. Er is iets anders aan de hand, vermoedelijk VR.

----------


## Oiseau

De dood is niet het einde, ons essentie begint pas na de dood.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik denk het volgende. Deze wereld is virtual reality. In het 'echte' universum, dat miljarden jaren oud is, en waar het leven ontstond bij 'toeval' en ontwikkelde via evolutie, bestaat vermoedelijk geen bewustzijn buiten de hersen activiteit. Dus dood is dood.

Deze wereld is mogelijk geschapen naar het evenbeeld van deze wereld, en misschien enkele duizenden jaren oud zoals de Bijbel aangeeft. Het bewijsmateriaal suggereert dat de meeste mensen niet rencarneren. Dus mocht jouw bewustzijn voortbestaan, dan is dat alleen 'als God het wil.'

In de 'echte' wereld gaat het licht misschien uit als je dood gaat. In deze wereld ga je misschien naar het licht (althans, dat is wat veel mensen met een BDE vertellen).

----------


## mrz

Uhm...

De echte "virtual reality" is ZONDER electronica iets teweeg brengen in "tha matrix" (niet dus) (met liefde/emotie/wilskracht that is...)

De kunst is op aarde de vrede en rust van oneindigheid teweeg weten te bregen..... Daar hoeft de wereld niet voor naar de klote....!

My 2 cents! :P

God wil dat de aarde mooier beter verantwoorder toekomstbestendiger wordt..

Dood zijn mensen die zonder liefde leven... Liefde is ultieme intelligentie.

----------

